# Veneer tape residue



## sihollies (16 Feb 2019)

Hi
I would like to glean your knowledge and experience if I may.
I am a hobbyist & work mainly with veneers, creating parquetry designs, and thus use alot of veneer tape.
Over the last couple of days I have glued a multi coloured dyed veneer design to a jewellery box lid and when It came to removing the tape, it is clear that there is still alot of the tape adhesive on the veneer. (Dont know if veneer tape has a shelf life, but havent experienced this amount of residue previously)
I dont want to sand the veneers, as I know from past experience, that coloured veneers can appear muddy when they are sanded.
For info: I have used a bog standard interior grade PVA to glue the design to the substrate.
My initial idea was to use Meths or another solvent to remove the adhesive, but thought I would ask the question here first. 

Many thanks in advance
Simon


----------



## Droogs (16 Feb 2019)

Hi,
Is it definately veneer tape you used ie wet the side with glue on and then stick it down or is it masking tape or blue decorators tape? Makes a big difference on how you should deal with this


----------



## sihollies (16 Feb 2019)

Thanks Droogs
It is definately veneer tape and not the others you suggested.

Thanks 
Simon


----------



## Droogs (16 Feb 2019)

So basically you're at the "removing the backing tape"stage. Rather than faff about if you are unsure on how fast the colour is on the dyed veneers, what I'd do is to clean off initially with a warm-hottish damp lint free cloth and then leave to dry. 
Then using a freshly turned burr on a card scraper clean and level off the face. When done right the resulting surface is ready for the finish without the need to sand at all. if as you think you have proper veneer tape the glue is just a gum paste and most will come off with the cloth, remember to rub in the direction of the majority of the grain.

I have to admit I don't use PVA to glue to the ground, I use animal glue.

If not confident with a hand held card scraper then a very finely set Stanly #80 scaper plane will do you proud.


----------



## sihollies (16 Feb 2019)

Thanks for the advice.
I have removed veneer tape on many occasions, but this time there seems to be alot of glue residue for some reason????
Due to the nature of the parquetry pattern, there is no specific grain direction.
I do usually finsh the surface with a scraper prior to finishing, but on this occasion, like I stated there seems to be alot of residue, so thought I would ask the question to see if there were other methods available.

Again, Thanks
Simon


----------



## Droogs (16 Feb 2019)

You may just have some old tape. It happens now and then. good luck


----------

